# Need some help with Dsniff and libnet

## Kriptek

Ok i am having trouble getting dsniff to compile and i am fairly sure the prob is my ver of libnet.  here are the errors i am getting:

```

gcc -g -O2 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DDSNIFF_LIBDIR=\"/usr/local/lib/\" -I. -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I./missing -c ./arpspoof.c

arpspoof.c:25: warning: `struct ether_addr' declared inside parameter list

arpspoof.c:25: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

arpspoof.c:26: warning: `struct ether_addr' declared inside parameter list

arpspoof.c: In function `arp_send':

arpspoof.c:49: warning: passing arg 1 of `libnet_get_hwaddr' from incompatible pointer type

arpspoof.c:49: too many arguments to function `libnet_get_hwaddr'

arpspoof.c:60: warning: passing arg 6 of `libnet_build_ethernet' from incompatible pointer type

arpspoof.c:60: too few arguments to function `libnet_build_ethernet'

arpspoof.c:64: `ETH_H' undeclared (first use in this function)

arpspoof.c:64: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

arpspoof.c:64: for each function it appears in.)

arpspoof.c:64: too few arguments to function `libnet_build_arp'

arpspoof.c:67: warning: passing arg 1 of `ether_ntoa' from incompatible pointer type

arpspoof.c:71: warning: passing arg 1 of `ether_ntoa' from incompatible pointer type

arpspoof.c:77: warning: passing arg 1 of `ether_ntoa' from incompatible pointer type

arpspoof.c:80: warning: passing arg 1 of `ether_ntoa' from incompatible pointer type

arpspoof.c: In function `arp_find':

arpspoof.c:114: warning: passing arg 2 of `arp_cache_lookup' from incompatible pointer type

arpspoof.c: In function `main':

arpspoof.c:181: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

/usr/include/bits/socket.h: At top level:

arpspoof.c:29: storage size of `spoof_mac' isn't known

arpspoof.c:29: storage size of `target_mac' isn't known

make: *** [arpspoof.o] Error 1

```

and now the make install error:

```

:/usr/share/dsniff-2.3# make install

test -d /usr/local/sbin || \

/usr/bin/ginstall -c -d /usr/local/sbin

for file in arpspoof dnsspoof dsniff filesnarf macof mailsnarf msgsnarf sshmitm tcpkill tcpnice urlsnarf webmitm webspy ; do \

/usr/bin/ginstall -c -m 755 $file /usr/local/sbin; \

done

/usr/bin/ginstall: cannot stat `arpspoof': No such file or directory

/usr/bin/ginstall: cannot stat `dnsspoof': No such file or directory

/usr/bin/ginstall: cannot stat `dsniff': No such file or directory

/usr/bin/ginstall: cannot stat `filesnarf': No such file or directory

/usr/bin/ginstall: cannot stat `macof': No such file or directory

/usr/bin/ginstall: cannot stat `mailsnarf': No such file or directory

/usr/bin/ginstall: cannot stat `msgsnarf': No such file or directory

/usr/bin/ginstall: cannot stat `sshmitm': No such file or directory

/usr/bin/ginstall: cannot stat `tcpkill': No such file or directory

/usr/bin/ginstall: cannot stat `tcpnice': No such file or directory

/usr/bin/ginstall: cannot stat `urlsnarf': No such file or directory

/usr/bin/ginstall: cannot stat `webmitm': No such file or directory

/usr/bin/ginstall: cannot stat `webspy': No such file or directory

make: *** [install] Error 

```

i have libnet version 1.0.2a, so my question is how do i downgrade libnet.  I am using the .tgz files from www.packetfactory.com.

any help would be appreciated.

thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Kriptek

bump ^ anyone? ^

----------

## RFrith

If you have got all those lib needed installed and have these error, you may have installed libnet1.1 or newer version. But dsniff does only support 1.0. Try reinstall it.

And see this page:   :Very Happy:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/dsniff-make-error-136688/

----------

